# Lights, Camera, ACTION!!!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I know, you must be getting tired of these but these just turned out to be so FUNNY! ;D





































And my personal favorite of the day.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are so cute Crissa! I love it! I wish mine would run around like that when the snow is not taller then they are!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You should have seen it, I had some cool ranch Dorito chips and Heidi and Lyric LOVED 'EM! And then Heidi realized I hadn't been over to play with them in a while and decided to try and maul me. (of course I got after her for jumping on me) And then the sheep were having a blast and Lyric and Heidi were chasing them and then getting chased by them. It was just what I needed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe they look to be having so much fun!

My girls were running around and kicking up their heels the other day - it was so cute, except I was SO COLD and didn't want to stay out there long at all


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

It was cold here today too, I just decided that they deserved some fun before it snows tomorrow. (and secretly I wanted out of my house)


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Get tired of goatie pictures- I think not.
I love that white goat with the black legs and head. Beautiful.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL. Ummm, white goat with black legs and head??? Do you mean my sheep?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Well- it must be a goat in sheep's clothing -lol

Maybe it's dark brown- looks like a Boer? I can see the sheep but that's not the one I meant.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable. It must be the weather that makes them all do it. Mine were doing it also the other day when it was not 12 degrees.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think she means the boer, yes very dark brown. It looks like she plopped herself in a vat of chocolate. When did you get the boer doe crissa? I don;t remember her. She is really pretty though. 
And i love the last picture of your nubian, with her ears up like that she looks like a swiss breed with realy big ears!
beth


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow great pics! Thor is a giant!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Crissa they are beautiful.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> i think she means the boer, yes very dark brown. It looks like she plopped herself in a vat of chocolate. When did you get the boer doe crissa? I don;t remember her. She is really pretty though.
> And i love the last picture of your nubian, with her ears up like that she looks like a swiss breed with realy big ears!
> beth


Sadly that's not a doe. That's Thor the goat I saved from my classmates, he's a wether. I've been trying to find a good home for him, he'd make such a good pack goat. I wish he was a doe though, he'd be such a gorgeous doe! :wink:

And thanks for the compliments! :greengrin:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pics! I didn't know you still had Thor, how's he doing? I love those FLOPPY EARS :leap: 

They all look great! My boys love the cold weather too... it makes them so perky and bouncy lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Emily. Thor's doing okay, but he's eating ALL MY FEED! He's really pushy towards everyone and I have to hold him so that Lyric and Heidi can eat their share. I've had someone just email me asking about him, so we'll see about getting him a better home. They already have boers so he'd be messing with someone his own size.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They are so hilarious aren't they? I love it when my goats kick up their heels and bound around like kids. Does the heart good. Course the majority of mine are so round with babies that there isn't much bouncing, more waddling, and the few who do bounce get some really nasty looks from those round gals.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That would be funny to see a pregnant goat trying to "bounce"! I love the one in your sig that's sitting, too cute! (and the baby is to die for)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ah yes i remember thor, he looks like he is doing much better. I hope you find hime somewhere where he can be loved.
beth


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute! I've got some good action ones I want to show you guys when my computer is fixed. 
Crissa, Splash is now a year old! Her birthday was on January 24th.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all very pretty Crissa! Its fun to watch them play


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thor looks huge! I hope you find him a nice home soon. 

Great piccies!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Those are wonderful pics Crissa! I wish I could get good action photos of my ladies like that .


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I hope I manage to find Thor a home soon too. Poor guy's been through enough, and I can't keep putting feed into him.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha...that's why I tie everyone, or pen them seperately when I grain...Lol!!!! 

Great shots...they all look like they were having a blast!!


----------

